# Wilson's new "trick"



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson has a new trick. He occasionally has an accident- it's always in the same place in the house, and yesterday he had an upset tummy (I later discovered a pine cone he managed to smuggle into the house and had been chewing on- no wonder he threw up all day). Every time he has an accident, or throws up, he stands in front of it and barks until I come clean it up. Yes, he is literally barking orders at me!









I can't understand why he can _tell_ me he has _just_ pooped or thrown up in the hall, but he can't tell me he _needs_ to go outside.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww poor little guy, at least he lets you know so you don't have to find it that hard way







I would hate to step in it







especially as I never wear shoes or slippers







I am sure he will eventually get the message and let you know he needs to go out


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that's funny that he does that. I'm sure he didn't have time to ask you to go out. but at least he let you know where he made a mess. I wish Sparkey did that too. sometimes he just goes there and look at me but he wont bark. I sure hope Wilson is better today







. I hate it when they get sick.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Noelle won't tell me that she needs to go out nor tell me when or where she did IT.

When I find IT, she stands right by me -- looks at me -- looks at IT -- follows me to the bathroom -- puts her paws up on the toilet and watches it go away and then BARKS! 

Like - - What are doing? What are you doing? What are you doing? Oh, no! It's gone!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> When I find IT, she stands right by me -- looks at me -- looks at IT -- follows me to the bathroom -- puts her paws up on the toilet and watches it go away and then BARKS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























That is hysterical! 

I am trying to be positive about this new trick. I keep thinking of it like when a baby is just learning to go potty, they first recognize when their diaper is wet or poopy-- so maybe this is a step in the right direction! 

Wilson is doing much better since I found the pinecone he had stashed! He must have some hidden in the yard that I don't know about, and has managed to smuggle a couple in the house. Last night and this morning he got boiled potatoes and boiled chicken to eat, to help settle his stomach.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

at least he lets you know of an accident. before evie was fully potty trained, she use to leave yellow surprises in a corner of our living room thinking we'd never find out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's cute that he does that!! I know you'd rather he let you know beforehand but I can just picture him letting you know ....!!

When I was training Kalllie I remember my vet's saying not to let her see me clean up any accidents. He didn't say why, but just thought I'd mention that in case for some reason that perpetuates accidents... ??


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> When I was training Kalllie I remember my vet's saying not to let her see me clean up any accidents. He didn't say why, but just thought I'd mention that in case for some reason that perpetuates accidents... ??[/B]


I never heard that before... I wonder why you aren't supposed to let them see? I will do some searches online and see if I can find any mention of it, or maybe someone here knows?

I do know he watches me very closely when I am cleaning up the poop in the backyard, and when I am cleaning it up in the house.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh that is too cute!! Not that he was under the weather but just the fact that he is barking at you as if to say, "yeah, I did this, now you just have to clean it up!!"

They really are very smart!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=225926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever find anything out about why we shouldn't let our babies' see us clean up their accidents? I know Tango always watches me clean up his too!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

D'oh, I forgot to look for it. I will have some time this weekend to do some research, and I will post if I find anything.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------

